# I have started using Cannabis.



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

OK, its CBD oil in capsule form.
They were recommended to us to try and get over this terrible fatigue and build up an appetite.
Been on them 5 days now. Low strength (10 MG).....one per day.
We "think" we are feeling the benefits and I hope its not just a placebo affect.
I will let you know


----------



## jowwy (2 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> OK, its CBD oil in capsule form.
> They were recommended to us to try and get over this terrible fatigue and build up an appetite.
> Been on them 5 days now. Low strength (10 MG).....one per day.
> We "think" we are feeling the benefits and I hope its not just a placebo affect.
> I will let you know


recommended by who??


----------



## Dayvo (2 Nov 2020)

I'm not going to get involved in a cannabis debate, but you might find this link interesting. 

https://www.healtheuropa.eu/health-benefits-of-cannabis/92499/


----------



## numbnuts (2 Nov 2020)

Oh happy days oh happy days.............


----------



## Phaeton (2 Nov 2020)

Dayvo said:


> I'm not going to get involved in a cannabis debate, but you might find this link interesting.
> 
> https://www.healtheuropa.eu/health-benefits-of-cannabis/92499/


Or https://www.nhs.uk/live-well/healthy-body/cannabis-the-facts/


----------



## silva (2 Nov 2020)

jowwy said:


> recommended by who??


Yes, World Health Organisation. A new paper published last wednesday.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

jowwy said:


> recommended by who??


Just someone who has been taking it.
Its Holland & Barrett so should be fine.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

I emphasise......these are just legal CBD capsules......not actual cannabis.


----------



## gbb (2 Nov 2020)

I was taking them for OA...i say 'was' because the condition flares and subsides irregularly so its hard to quantify what any particular remedy is actually doing ?
After months of aching pain in my hips, knees and ankes and tiredness in the legs at the end of the day, paracetamol, ibrufen were just taking the edge off but it was a fairly debilitating period that forced me to try CBD capsules.
After about 3 weeks i found myself not taking anything, painkillers or otherwise. The aches and stiffness are still there but its pain level 3 instead of 6 (my own measure) and manageable.
But, as i said, i might just be going through a good patch anyway, who knows ?


----------



## Bazzer (2 Nov 2020)

I presume H&B gave you the grapefruit warning?


----------



## Dayvo (2 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I emphasise......these are just legal CBD capsules......not actual cannabis.


It is cannabis, your oil has had the THC (that induces the highs) removed.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Or https://www.nhs.uk/live-well/healthy-body/cannabis-the-facts/


Hmmm, either promote a natural, easy-to-cultivate and effective cure that is FREE, or carry on lining the coffers of the pharmaceutical companies, that have governments on their pay-roll. Who is going to win that fight? 

Anyway, I'm not interested in debating this further: the mainstream news believers can just carry on believing their fairy tales.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Nov 2020)

Dayvo said:


> the mainstream news believers can just carry on believing their fairy tales.


As are those who put their head in the sand & believe it does no harm, as somebody who is still dealing with a daughters use 15 years after she stopped I know who I believe.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2020)

How is it supposed to help Dave? Genuine question


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2020)

Ive tried the drops myself. Its supposed to help with pain and mood without the highs. The H&B stuff is very mild, thats what I had. I got out of practice taking it.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2020)

MrsPete used some, too.
I'm inclined not to, though, as I the policy at my workplace is for a drug and alcohol test after any accident or incident, with the ensuing dismissal, should the test prove positive.


----------



## Globalti (2 Nov 2020)

I asked my GP about this and she was strongly against the idea saying better to stick with tried and tested pharmaceuticals. She said you have no idea how your mind is going to react to CBD.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

gbb said:


> I was taking them for OA...i say 'was' because the condition flares and subsides irregularly so its hard to quantify what any particular remedy is actually doing ?
> After months of aching pain in my hips, knees and ankes and tiredness in the legs at the end of the day, paracetamol, ibrufen were just taking the edge off but it was a fairly debilitating period that forced me to try CBD capsules.
> After about 3 weeks i found myself not taking anything, painkillers or otherwise. The aches and stiffness are still there but its pain level 3 instead of 6 (my own measure) and manageable.
> But, as i said, i might just be going through a good patch anyway, who knows ?


The person who put me onto them says all his aches and pains have gone. He takes 2 a day but we are sticking to 1 a day to assess it.


----------



## jowwy (2 Nov 2020)

Dayvo said:


> I'm not going to get involved in a cannabis debate, but you might find this link interesting.
> 
> https://www.healtheuropa.eu/health-benefits-of-cannabis/92499/


normally when someone doesnt want to get involved they dont post anything.....yet you have now posted a few times....odd


----------



## jowwy (2 Nov 2020)

the reason i asked, is because was it a doctor who recommended it or just a mate up the road........personally i would ask my doctor rather than the mate up the road, as one is qualified and the other is just a mate up the road.

but each to their own and we all have a right to chose for ourselves.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> How is it supposed to help Dave? Genuine question


Well.......tbh Welshie it dpends who you listen to.
As above, the person who recommended them to says it got rid of his pain and gives him a good sleep every night.
Jury is out but I am about to go for a stroll for the 1st time for weeks. My wish is to get rid of this fatigue.
We have a months supply and will keep you informed.


----------



## Cycleops (2 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I emphasise......these are just legal CBD capsules......not actual cannabis.


I should buy a few Bob Marley records just in case the Old Bill come knocking.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

jowwy said:


> the reason i asked, is because was it a doctor who recommended it or just a mate up the road........personally i would ask my doctor rather than the mate up the road, as one is qualified and the other is just a mate up the road.
> 
> but each to their own and we all have a right to chose for ourselves.


When I was going through my BCG treatment for cancer the pain got to be unbearable and I was getting delirious as the treatment went on**.
Someone offered to get me some high quality marijuana. I bounced the idea off the Doctor who said words to the affect of.....if that's what works for you. 
**At that point the hospital specialist decided my body couldn't take any more and suspended the treatment but otherwise I would have gladly tried it. And I am someone who has never smoked or taken a "drug" in my life.


----------



## jowwy (2 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When I was going through my BCG treatment for cancer the pain got to be unbearable and I was getting delirious as the treatment went on**.
> Someone offered to get me some high quality marijuana. I bounced the idea off the Doctor who said words to the affect of.....if that's what works for you.
> **At that point the hospital specialist decided my body couldn't take any more and suspended the treatment but otherwise I would have gladly tried it. And I am someone who has never smoked or taken a "drug" in my life.


i get what you mean.....my partner suffers from debilitating pain syndrome, but even she wouldn't go down the cannabis route


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

jowwy said:


> i get what you mean.....my partner suffers from debilitating pain syndrome, but even she wouldn't go down the cannabis route


Each to his own JOWWY.
I am against recreational drugs but I do believe certain plant/natural drugs MIGHT serve a purpose if we can learn to harness them safely.


----------



## gbb (2 Nov 2020)

Theres no real point comparing CBD oil with cannabis, it's not the same. 
CBDs supposed anti inflammatory effects are the key for me, that in turn reduces the pain. Its unquantifiable how it effects (or not) different people, all I know is if you've suffered 3 years of non stop pain, you ( I ) will try it. (I suffered long enough to actually consider starting smoking actual cannabis , despite being really against its use in general)


----------



## slowmotion (2 Nov 2020)

Do you still get The Munchies from CBD? All those Mars Bars could blow a big hole in your budget.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2020)

I've used the oil in the past to help my back pain, it improved things noticeably.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2020)

I tried the oil too but can’t say I felt any benefit. Pretty sure there’s still some left. Probably out of date now.


----------



## dan_bo (2 Nov 2020)

I enjoy a spliff every now and again- nothing like when I was a student- and not too much to lower my mood like I probably would have when I was younger either. Helps me get over most people being an utter nob.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Do you still get The Munchies from CBD? All those Mars Bars could blow a big hole in your budget.


I do hope so. 
One of our symptoms is lack of appetite.
Today, for breakfast, we shared half a melon and a banana.
For tea we had mashed potato, beans and ham.
Doesn't sound much but its a big improvement.


----------



## MartinQ (2 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I do hope so.
> One of our symptoms is lack of appetite.
> Today, for breakfast, we shared half a melon and a banana.
> For tea we had mashed potato, beans and ham.
> Doesn't sound much but its a big improvement.



I guess you've got your garden plan sorted now then?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

MartinQ said:


> I guess you've got your garden plan sorted now then?


???


----------



## jowwy (2 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> ???


Mash tato, beans and ham.....yum yum


----------



## wafter (3 Nov 2020)

gbb said:


> I was taking them for OA...i say 'was' because the condition flares and subsides irregularly so its hard to quantify what any particular remedy is actually doing ?
> After months of aching pain in my hips, knees and ankes and tiredness in the legs at the end of the day, paracetamol, ibrufen were just taking the edge off but it was a fairly debilitating period that forced me to try CBD capsules.
> After about 3 weeks i found myself not taking anything, painkillers or otherwise. The aches and stiffness are still there but its pain level 3 instead of 6 (my own measure) and manageable.
> But, as i said, i might just be going through a good patch anyway, who knows ?


Have you considered a link to diet? I'm basically allergic to everything and when it gets bad (with a litany of other crappy symptoms) I also get joint pain that I imagine is very similar to OA - particularly in my knees and fingers. Might be worth keeping a food diary to see if anything you're eating coincides with the return of your symptoms.


----------



## Vantage (3 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> ???



Cannabis growing.


----------



## Vantage (3 Nov 2020)

I smoked a bit when I was younger. I didn't die. Didn't go on benders. Didn't have any downsides to it apart from the actual tobacco used to smoke it. 
Why don't I continue to use it? I quit smoking. Plus I can't get it any more. Otherwise I probably would. I've more aches and pains than I care for.


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Nov 2020)

I've never taken it but I've been in the same room as people who have many times, and got mildly second-hand stoned - it just gives me a headache.

Some people view it as a panacea and ascribe magical properties to it, some view it as a gateway to harder stuff, some view it as a harmless way to unwind. In reality, it can bring medicinal benefit, but like all pharmacologically active substances, it can have side-effects.

What I'm waiting for is medicinal ayahuasca.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (3 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I do hope so.
> One of our symptoms is lack of appetite.
> Today, for breakfast, we shared half a melon and a banana.
> For tea we had mashed potato, beans and ham.
> Doesn't sound much but its a big improvement.


If you cook things that are nice and appetizing hopefully that will encourage you to eat more. What your eating sounds not very nice for tea. Instead of Cannabis oil put the money towards decent high quality appetizing food, then you'll see a difference in your well being.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2020)

Kingfisher101 said:


> If you cook things that are nice and appetizing hopefully that will encourage you to eat more. What your eating sounds not very nice for tea. Instead of Cannabis oil put the money towards decent high quality appetizing food, then you'll see a difference in your well being.


Don't work.
Problem is, this Long Covid is a real illness, not psychological. We can think eg....oh xyz sounds nice, then the stomach turns and you cannot face it.
I have actually just managed a bacon butty and a few chips.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Nov 2020)

Dayvo said:


> It is cannabis, your oil has had the THC (that induces the highs) removed.


where's the fun in that?


----------



## Electric_Andy (3 Nov 2020)

I'm tempted to try CBD oil as I get a lot of joint pain (no pun intended). But looking on the H&B site they have mixed reviews. And it's not clear what strength you should start on? There's 5%, and 250mg, and whatnot.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Nov 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> I'm tempted to try CBD oil as I get a lot of joint pain (no pun intended). But looking on the H&B site they have mixed reviews. And it's not clear what strength you should start on? There's 5%, and 250mg, and whatnot.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Nov 2020)

Just found this on FB! 

It might make you chuckle. 🙂

https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2019/...YF2ZoCNMJ3_PMOpx9mes9XiU3e7YZL6UnPDIaj4uiTOhI


----------



## Poacher (3 Nov 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Just found this on FB!
> 
> It might make you chuckle. 🙂
> 
> https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2019/...YF2ZoCNMJ3_PMOpx9mes9XiU3e7YZL6UnPDIaj4uiTOhI


Sniggered at some of the names, then saw the publication date!


----------



## Dayvo (3 Nov 2020)

Poacher said:


> Sniggered at some of the names, then saw the publication date!


Yeah, me too. 

Boysen Blaauw! Classic. 😆


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2020)

I have noticed Dave is perpetually peckish these days and listening to a lot of Bob Marley.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

Used to smoke cannabis when younger,more when traveling abroad I guess it was mostly hashish.Very rarely nowadays the new stuff is so strong ! Had a few puffs of a friend's a few months ago and it wiped me out...no fun or giggles just wrecked.I think it can be good for medicinal purposes/pain relief.Like anything you have to be careful though.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2020)

As an ex copper, my own view is that I couldn't care less what people do in their own homes, the proviso being that they dont a) drive etc while under the influence, b) commit crime to fund a habit, or c) buy from sources that use modern slavery in the production process, which is a lot of them. 

Cover those bases and they can go nuts for all I care.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Nov 2020)

I smoked a bit back in the 70's but I've not smoked tobacco or cannabis in 40 years.
Listened to a very good podcast where medical researchers were discussing the efficacy of LSD in treating some severe mental health problems, and the difficulty in expanding the studies due to the very strict protocols in place. 
Cannabis was discussed and one neurologist pointed out that we have specific receptors in the brain for the active ingredients thereof and so it must have been part of our evolutionary development.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2020)

In the interests of balance did they mention the mental health issues that LSD can cause its users many years after ceasing to take it?

Again, provided they meet my 3 criteria I couldn't care less how much LSD the Hawkwind fans take.


----------



## Globalti (12 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I smoked a bit back in the 70's but I've not smoked tobacco or cannabis in 40 years.
> Listened to a very good podcast where medical researchers were discussing the efficacy of LSD in treating some severe mental health problems, and the difficulty in expanding the studies due to the very strict protocols in place.
> Cannabis was discussed and one neurologist pointed out that we have specific receptors in the brain for the active ingredients thereof and so it must have been part of our evolutionary development.



That's interesting. I bet humans have smoked or ingested cannabis since Mankind first began walking around tasting plants so it's possible it has played a role in our evolution.

It has probably never played as strong an economic role in world history as the five plants in the book (can't remember the author) now increased to six, potatoes, cotton, sugar, tea, quinine and now coca.


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Nov 2020)

Sorry to be a bore, but the reason our brains have cannabinoid receptors is that our bodies synthesise their own cannabinoid molecules (endocannabinoids)
They are used by the nervous system to regulate a whole slew of functions, which is why exogenous cannabis can be so potent.


----------

